# Does anyone know how to make or port a froyo theme to our phones?



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I would sell my grandma for vanilla froyo, thirdeye, and mysterious beast, everything I've tried FAILS the flash in safestrap....Of course on froyo there was no blur-res or moto-res, I'm gonna keep trying because my grandmas kinda cool but if someone can just be like "oh, you just gotta blah blah blah" that would be dope. Love you.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wipe data cache everything in the recovery then flash


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

make backups


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> make backups


Wow, that has to be the oddest response I've ever gotten....hey, should I boot into that recovery thingy first? Also, what is this "backups" you speak of? Your alright elliott35, not much help but I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Wow, that has to be the oddest response I've ever gotten....hey, should I boot into that recovery thingy first? Also, what is this "backups" you speak of? Your alright elliott35, not much help but I got a laugh out of it.


haha make fun of me your the one failing with the flash... just sayin. When someone asks why the flashing process inst working i usually think basically.


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you tried using wugfresh's wugport program? You may not get a full port due to one theme being froyo and the other gb, but it will give you a good starting point. Not sure if it will work in safestrap tho. If you cant find a link for wugport let me know and i will get one for you.


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I would sell my grandma for vanilla froyo, thirdeye, and mysterious beast, everything I've tried FAILS the flash in safestrap....Of course on froyo there was no blur-res or moto-res, I'm gonna keep trying because my grandmas kinda cool but if someone can just be like "oh, you just gotta blah blah blah" that would be dope. Love you.


It's nice that we have Safestrap to try this stuff in. Yeah, I too wish there we some themes I could bring over. I'd tried a couple of theme porters but not with much success, but that's why I do love me some Safestrap. Test away, test away. Let me know if you find anything that works.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> haha make fun of me your the one failing with the flash... just sayin. When someone asks why the flashing process inst working i usually think basically.


I wasn't making fun of you, I honestly thought you were joking, ya know? We cool?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya, I've tried wugfreshes. Maybe ill give it a shot, ill figure it out and when I do ill tell you guys how, unless I get the gnex next week...


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I wasn't making fun of you, I honestly thought you were joking, ya know? We cool?


yea no flames lol but seriously make sure you wipe


----------

